# Netzwerk unter XP kaputt



## Gismon (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Mein Wissen ist nun am Ende ... ;-(

Folgendes:

Ich habe einen Laptop - dort war Vista bereits vorinstalliert.

Dann habe ich in einer zweiten Partition XP installiert und die Karre Dualboot-fähig gemacht.

Das hat alles bestens funktioniert. Beides kann ich auswählen und beides kann ich ohne Probleme starten.

Dennoch folgendes Problem:

Wähle ich nun XP aus und will dort die Netzwerk-Einstellungen vornehmen, erkennt die Karre nichts und speichert sich auch nichts ab.

Egal, ob ich DHCP einstelle oder direkt die IP-Nummer pp. verwende.

Wenn ich in cmd reingehe und ipconfig /all eintippe, wird mir nur angezeigt:

Windows Netzwerk o.ä.

Es wird nichts konkretes angezeigt, wie ich es eigentlich eingestellt habe.

Dann habe ich gehofft, dass, wenn ich auf "Netzwerk reparieren" klicke, das Netzwerk irgendwie repariert wird, aber nichts tut sich.

Immer wenn ich in cmd ipconfig /all eintippe, erscheint lediglich die Meldung "Windows Netzwerk" oder ähnlich.

Er erkennt in XP einfach nicht die Netzwerk-Einstellungen in Gegensatz zu Vista. Dort zeigt er alles wunderbar an.

In Vista funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Auch, wenn ich von XP-CD boote und "R" für Reparieren auswähle bzw. den Befehl "chkdsk d: /f" eintippe, erkennt er unter XP meine Netzwerk-Einstellungen nicht.

Ich habe sogar versucht, XP zu starten und dann über cmd anhand des Befehls "netsh" die Netzwerkeinstellungen manuell vorzunehmen. Die Karre speichert sich diese Einstellungen einfach nicht.

Was kann ich noch tun? Kann ich irgendwo in regedit etwas löschen und die Netzwerkeinstellungen nochmals vornehmen?

Im Gerätemanager zeigt er mir an, dass alles wunderbar funktioniert.

Mein Wissen ist irgendwie erschöpft.

Es wäre schön, wenn jemand noch einen Ansatz hätte.

Danke - Gruß Ralf


----------

